# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في التشريعات العربية >  السعودية:تهتم بقضايا الأسرة وحقوق الإنسان ومكافحة الإرهاب

## هيثم الفقى

يهتم بقضايا الأسرة وحقوق الإنسان ومكافحة الإرهاب ... مركز للدراسات الإسلامية وحوار الحضارات في جامعة« الإمام» 
وافق خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز على إنشاء مركز الدراسات الإسلامية المعاصرة وحوار الحضارات في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية. وأوضح مدير جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية الدكتور سليمان أبا الخيل، أن المركز يهدف إلى إبراز عظمة الإسلام في معالجة القضايا المستجدة، والتعريف بالنظم الإسلامية، وبحقوق الإنسان وقضايا المرأة وحقوقها في الإسلام، والعناية بقضايا الشباب ومشكلاتهم. وأضاف أن المركز يركّز أيضاً على بيان موقف الإسلام من الإرهاب، ومن القضايا العالمية المعاصرة، إضافة إلى الاهتمام بقضايا العالم الإسلامي المستجدة والتأصيل الشرعي لثقافة الحوار والتعرف على الحضارات المعاصرة وترسيخ مفاهيم التواصل والحوار بين الحضارة الإسلامية وسائر الحضارات.
ولفت أبا الخيل في تصريح أمس، إلى أن المركز يشمل ست وحدات هي:
- وحدة النظم الإسلامية
هدفها إجراء الدراسات والبحوث حول النظم المعاصرة، وإجراء الدراسات التأصيلية والمقارنة للنظم السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية المعاصرة، وتنظيم المؤتمرات والندوات العلمية المتخصصة في النظم المعاصرة.
- وحدة حقوق الإنسان
 تهتم بإجراء الدراسات والبحوث في مجال حقوق الإنسان المختلفة، وإبراز مفهوم حقوق الإنسان في الإسلام، ومراجعة الاتفاقات والقرارات والمعاهدات والمواثيق المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان، والتنسيق مع المعاهد والمراكز المتخصصة في مجال حقوق الإنسان في مختلف أنحاء العالم، وإعداد الدراسات والبحوث في قضايا المرأة وحقوقها في الإسلام.
- وحدة قضايا الشباب
تهتم بإجراء الدراسات والبحوث المتخصصة في قضايا الشباب ومشكلاتهم، وتنمية الوعي بالمفهوم الحضاري للإسلام، وبالموهوبين والمبدعين من الشباب.
- وحدة مكافحة الإرهاب
من أبرز مهامها، إجراء الدراسات والبحوث في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب ومراجعة وتقويم اتفاقات ومعاهدات مكافحة الإرهاب الدولية، وتنظيم المؤتمرات والندوات العلمية المتخصصة في قضايا الإرهاب، والتنسيق مع المعاهد والمراكز المتخصصة في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب في أنحاء العالم وإصدار الكتب المتعلقة بتوعية المجتمعات عن الإرهاب بشتى أنواعه.
- وحدة حوار الحضارات
يهتم بإجراء الدراسات والبحوث المتخصصة في مجال حوار الحضارات، وفي مجال بيان موقف الإسلام من الحوار بين الأديان والحضارات الإنسانية، وإقامة الدورات وورش العمل للتدريب على الحوار.
- وحدة قضايا الأسرة
تهتم بقضايا التعدد في المجتمع الإسلامي، ومشكلات الأمية والتخلف التقني في الأسرة المسلمة، وقضايا الحجاب والتنشئة الاجتماعية، ومشكلة هوية الأطفال المسلمين في المجتمعات غير الإسلامية، وحقوق المرأة والطفل في ضوء الشريعة الإسلامية، وتفعيل دور المؤسسات الاجتماعية لخدمة الحاجات الأسرية وقضايا المعوقين وتفعيل مشاركتهم في المجتمعات الإسلامية.
ولفت أبا الخيل إلى أن المركز يضم أربع وحدات مساعدة هي: وحدة الشؤون المالية والإدارية لإدارة القوى العاملة والشؤون المالية للمركز، وفقاً لنظام مجلس التعليم العالي والجامعات ولوائحه التنفيذية والأنظمة الأخرى المرعية والإشراف الإداري والمالي، ووحدة المتابعة، التي تهتم بتقديم البيانات والمعلومات المساندة لاتخاذ القرار ومتابعة إجراء الدراسات والاستشارات والتنسيق مع المؤسسات الخارجية عند إعداد البحوث والدراسات، ووحدة النشر للإشراف على نشر البحوث والدراسات، واقتراح خطة النشر العامة للمركز، ووحدة العلاقات البحثية والإعلام، ومن مهماتها: تعريف المجتمعات بالمركز، والتنسيق بين المركز والمراكز المشابهة، وتوثيق العلاقات العلمية والبحثية بين المراكز والمؤسسات العلمية في العالم، وإصدار النشرات والكتيبات التعريفية للمركز.
رابط الموضوع هنا

----------


## جهاد الحياة

الشبو هو من انواع المخدرات المنشطة وينتمي إلى مجموعة الأمفيتامينات فبعد ظهور الشبو قل السمع عن الهيروين والكوكايين فأصبح ادمان الشبو من اشهر الانواع المنتشرة للمخدرات،حيث ان من السهل ادمان الشبو حتى لو تعاطى الشخص جرعة واحدة وهذا لانة مخدر كيميائي، اول من اطلق عليه اسم الشبو هم سكان شرق اسيا حيث يصنع الشبو من الميثامفيتامين التى تعمل مادة على زيادة اليقظة والتركيز الشديد،
كما يوجد العديد من الأشخاص الذين وقعوا فريسة لإدمان الشبو ولك ان تتخيل ان تعاطي جرعة واحدة من مخدر الشبو قد تمتد لفترة طويلة من الوقت في جسم الشخص المتعاطي بخلاف الأضرار التى يسببها ادمان الشبو على الصحة النفسية والجسدية، ان رفض علاج ادمان الشبو يؤدي الى ان يكون الشخص يلزمه طول الوقت جنون العظمة والجحود على الآخرين، يعمل ادمان الشبو وهذا لانة مخدر قوي فهو يسيطر على أجهزة الجسم بصفة عامة ويعمل على تدهور وتدمير جميع اجهزة الجسم، مخدر الشبو أو ما يطلق عليه الايس هو مخدر قاتل في جميع الأحوال ومع زيادة الجرعة في كل مرة يتعاطى فيها المدمن الشبو تصاب الذاكرة بالضمور ومن بعد ذلك يصاب بمرض الزهايمر وكل هذا بسبب ادمان الشبو
اضرار ادمان الشبو:-
ادمان الشبو او الكريستال ميث يسبب نزيف المخ والاصابة بالسكتات الدماغيةيعمل ادمان الشبو الى تليف الكلى وفشل وظائف الكبدالاصابة بالذبحة الصدرية نتيجة سرعة او انخفاض ضربات القلب وهذا يحدث بشكل مفاجئيسبب ادمان الشبو حروق في الشفاه و تسوس و تكسر الأسنان.يسبب ادمان الشبو ظهور التجاعيد بما يعرف بالشيخوخة المبكرة.يعمل ادمان الشبو على ظهور الهالات سوداء وتساقط الشعر بكثافةنحافة الوجه وبروز الوجنتين وجحوظ في العينيناخيرا نصيحة الى اهل المدمن لا تتخلو عنه ابدا فهو في اشد اوقات الحالجة اليه تواصلوا مع الاطباء ومع مستشفيات علاج الادمان سواء في مصر او في الوطن العربي ان كنتم تتابعونا من دول عربية ونتمنى لكم اخيرا التوفيق والسداد والفلاح والشفاء التام لابنائكم وبناتكم.السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

----------

